# add an air horn



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, so im baggin the avant and was toying with the idea of adding an airhorn to it. 

So, how do I? 

Most placeing i have been looking sell airhorn kits with there own compressors and such. 

How do i add and control the horns when adding them to an exsisting system? 

thanks in advance


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you run a line from the tank to the horn. usually a 1/4 line. For power, I just cut the original wires going to my oem horn and wired that up to the solenoid. Done. If you want a separate switch, rather than the steering wheel horn, there are many ways to wire it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's very easy to add a train horn to your air setup. As fasttt600 said, you'll just need a fitting for the tank, air line and a momentary switch (depending on how you want to wire it up). We prefer running the horn on a separate switch. Personally, I don't like using my train horns all the time, only when necessary...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Where does some one purchase a switch? 
I want to add a air horn too. I have a air horn but the cheesy compressor that came with it is not up to par. Rigged it up at work with 90 psi. Yea...that would do. 140. Even better. Problem is I know nothing of these switches and such.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you looking for a pressure switch or a momentary switch for the train horns?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Don't know the difference. I'd like it to work off the steering wheel button.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Pressure switch would control the pressure on/off of the compressor. The momentary switch would allow you to control the train horn. If you're looking to run it with the steering wheel, you'll just need to wire the solenoid directly to the existing horn wiring. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds good...now where could I purchase a Solonoid?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Quick google search yields this 
http://www.iowa80.com/DirectionsWEB/webcart_productDisplay.php?itemid=27930 

Line in, line out, power, ground. That simple?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

86vwgti8v said:


> Sounds good...now where could I purchase a Solonoid?


 http://openroadtuning.com/collections/products/products/triple-trumpet-train-horns 

This horn includes the solonoid you'd need. for this you would need air line, looks like it comes with the fittings though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The train horn pacakge includes the solenoid, bracket, tank fittings and airline :thumbup::beer: 

+ btw, thanks Max!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

That's awesome! 
Would there be any harm in T-Ing that off the gauge pressure line? 
The only open port I have is the drain. I really don't feel like tearing my trunk apart to get to the bottom.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I am jumpering my train horn off of my normal car horn, then for one of the electrical leads I am wiring in a cutoff switch. Switch off, only normal horn... switch on, HORNS OF FURY!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 you dont scrape your horn? and if you have ptc connections you can just add a T in the line and then you have your air source for your air horn instead of directly attaching to the tank


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

You can tee off one of your airlines vs tapping into your tank. 

My plan when I get around to it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

It just doesnt seem like there is any good spot to mount these


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

choey said:


> It just doesnt seem like there is any good spot to mount these


 Talk to Andrew at ORT. He had one on his MKIV


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> Talk to Andrew at ORT. He had one on his MKIV


 Im having a hard time also finding a place to mount it on my mkv


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rolando_TX said:


> Im having a hard time also finding a place to mount it on my mkv


 There should be room on the driver side. just take off the drivers side wheel and fender liner, and attach it to the frame rail.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> There should be room on the driver side. just take off the drivers side wheel and fender liner, and attach it to the frame rail.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

